# OT-beaver baseball



## ehizzy3

man anybody listening to this? they just took the lead in the top of the 8th, it was 3-1 to start the inning now its 3-4........experience coming through with clutch hits


----------



## zagsfan20

Yeah, I've been listening. Amazing if they can hold onto the comeback.


----------



## ehizzy3

solo shot!

3-5 top of 9


----------



## zagsfan20

Lennerton was a nice pickup by Casey.


----------



## ehizzy3

im goin to try and skip first period tommorow so i can listen to the game....will have to do some persuasive talk to the mother


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

No disrespect...........but the 2 worst things on this beautiful green earth of ours is 1-the Beavers and 2- baseball. I apologize, but this could be the worst thread ever created!


----------



## dudleysghost

I like the stat that the Beavers are 8-0 from last year to this one in CWS elimination games, and some of those required nice comebacks. It's like they don't know how to turn it on until the pressure builds. Yet another elimination tomorrow, and even being the favorites and playing at home, the Cavaliers have to be a little scared after hearing "8 and Oh" mentioned over and over.


----------



## zagsfan20

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> No disrespect...........but the 2 worst things on this beautiful green earth of ours is 1-the Beavers and 2- baseball. I apologize, but this could be the worst thread ever created!


I hate OSU, but love baseball.

The only reason I root for them is because I played American Legion with one of the players.


----------



## B_&_B

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> No disrespect...........but the 2 worst things on this beautiful green earth of ours is 1-the Beavers and 2- baseball. I apologize, but this could be the worst thread ever created!


Dont you have some video to edit, or a camera to operate? Dont be a troll!

I'm not a big baseball fan either, but love the Beavs!

9:00 am!
http://www.ncaasports.com/baseball/mens/scoreboard/div1/div1/20070605


----------



## RedHot&Rolling

*Go Beavers!!!*


----------



## B_&_B

Beavs are already up 2-0 in the 1st!


----------



## yakbladder

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> No disrespect...........but the 2 worst things on this beautiful green earth of ours is 1-the Beavers and 2- baseball. I apologize, but this could be the worst thread ever created!


Hey did we come out and post a bunch of crap when the Ducks won the track title?

Save it for the actual competitions between the schools.

Baseball rocks, Beavers rock.


----------



## B_&_B

Stutes gave up 3 runs in the 2nd. Virginia is up 3-2.

:wahmbulance:


----------



## It's_GO_Time

3-3 . . . they are showing some fight


----------



## B_&_B

5-3 Beavs!


----------



## It's_GO_Time

B_&_B said:


> 5-3 Beavs!



What site are you following the game on. 

I'm using the one you posted (thanks) . . . still shows 3-3.

Go Beavers . . . yes I did not go to OSU and am a bandwagoner . . . but I do love local sports . . .


----------



## B_&_B

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> What site are you following the game on.
> 
> I'm using the one you posted (thanks) . . . still shows 3-3.
> 
> Go Beavers . . . yes I did not go to OSU and am a bandwagoner . . . but I do love local sports . . .


click on "GameTracker" on that link.


----------



## B_&_B

Virginia just switched pitchers for the 3rd time. :laugh:

Bases loaded, 1 out.


----------



## It's_GO_Time

B_&_B said:


> Virginia just switched pitchers for the 3rd time. :laugh:
> 
> Bases loaded, 1 out.



What happened . . . site shows 5-3 going into the top of the 4th.


----------



## B_&_B

Hopkins grounded into a double play.


----------



## B_&_B

Kunz is coming in for Stutes.


----------



## yakbladder

B_&_B said:


> Hopkins grounded into a double play.



Ugh...when you have a chance to put the game away, you've got to make your free throws!

Oh wait, no....I mean you have to move the runners!


----------



## ProudBFan

What is the latest update?

Used to hate baseball, until my sons got involved. Now I love it.

Basketball - particularly BLAZERS basketball - still rules.

GO BEAVS!

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan

B_&_B said:


> Dont you have some video to edit, or a camera to operate? Dont be a troll!
> 
> I'm not a big baseball fan either, but love the Beavs!
> 
> 9:00 am!
> http://www.ncaasports.com/baseball/mens/scoreboard/div1/div1/20070605


Hey, thanks for the link, B&B. One of the better game trackers I have seen so far. Very easy to follow here at work.

Um... please don't tell my manager...

PBF


----------



## B_&_B

ProudBFan said:


> Hey, thanks for the link, B&B. One of the better game trackers I have seen so far. Very easy to follow here at work.
> 
> Um... please don't tell my manager...
> 
> PBF


I agree. The GameTracker is really cool.

5-3 Beavers
Top of the 6th


----------



## yakbladder

B_&_B said:


> I agree. The GameTracker is really cool.
> 
> 5-3 Beavers
> Top of the 6th


I like the tracker but I can't see the balls and strikes for some reason.


----------



## yakbladder

Ogata singles with 2 out, 7-3 Beavs!


----------



## B_&_B

yakbladder said:


> I like the tracker but I can't see the balls and strikes for some reason.


Me neither. Thats the only bad thing about it.

OLive has live recaps:
http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindbeaversbeat/


----------



## yakbladder

Uh oh...UV has 2 on, 0 out...switching pitchers for OS


----------



## mediocre man

Big double play.....Dare I say Odenesque


----------



## B_&_B

DOUBLE PLAY! :clap:


----------



## SodaPopinski

Win or lose, these kids have been fantastic. What Pat Casey has going on down in a little science school in the rainy Willamette Valley is something all Oregon sports fans should get behind.

Look at the history of college baseball. The fact a school from the rainy and cold north has thrown a wrench into the southern domination rule of NCAA baseball is a pretty remarkable feat.

As far as I'm concerned, after they lost so many valuable pieces off of last year's championship team, even making the College WS was quite an accomplishment. Anything they do from here on out is gravy, and just adds to their legacy.

I'm a huge Duck fan, and I live for dissing on our neighbors 40 miles north as much as the next guy, but if you can't get behind this team, you don't have a pulse.

(P.S. It helps that UO doesn't have a baseball team. Yeah, I said it. But it still is a GREAT story.)

-Pop


----------



## ProudBFan

7-3 Beavers, top of the 8th.

Just 6 more outs to go... :gopray:

GO BEAVS!!!

PBF


----------



## B_&_B

6 MORE OUTS! Come on Beavers!


----------



## ProudBFan

ProudBFan said:


> 7-3 Beavers, top of the 8th.
> 
> Just 6 more outs to go... :gopray:
> 
> GO BEAVS!!!
> 
> PBF


Correction: Just 5 more outs to go... :gopray:

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan

ProudBFan said:


> Correction: Just 5 more outs to go... :gopray:
> 
> PBF


4.

Patterson is working at a furious pace!

PBF


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

B_&_B said:


> 6 MORE OUTS! Come on Beavers!


Alright, Alright..........I just talked to my boy who is a die hard Beaver...........Go Beavers......I guess!


----------



## yakbladder

SodaPopinski said:


> Win or lose, these kids have been fantastic. What Pat Casey has going on down in a little science school in the rainy Willamette Valley is something all Oregon sports fans should get behind.
> 
> Look at the history of college baseball. The fact a school from the rainy and cold north has thrown a wrench into the southern domination rule of NCAA baseball is a pretty remarkable feat.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, after they lost so many valuable pieces off of last year's championship team, even making the College WS was quite an accomplishment. Anything they do from here on out is gravy, and just adds to their legacy.
> 
> I'm a huge Duck fan, and I live for dissing on our neighbors 40 miles north as much as the next guy, but if you can't get behind this team, you don't have a pulse.
> 
> (P.S. It helps that UO doesn't have a baseball team. Yeah, I said it. But it still is a GREAT story.)
> 
> -Pop


Thanks Pop...I know all the Beav fans appreciate the good sportsmanship. We have to be somewhat reluctantly appreciative because for all of our ribbing about Uncle Phil, he's one of the main reasons that Casey stayed.

Now come on Beavs and close this game out! Then it's back to Corvallis for super Super Regional goodness.


----------



## B_&_B

yakbladder said:


> Now come on Beavs and close this game out! Then it's back to Corvallis for super Super Regional goodness.


Please keep me posted when tickets go on sale. I gotta go!


----------



## yakbladder

Beavs win! Beavs win! Holy cow...


----------



## ProudBFan

Yes! Yes! YES!!!

PBF


----------



## SodaPopinski

yakbladder said:


> Beavs win! Beavs win! Holy cow...












-Pop


----------



## Draco

NICE!

Go Beavs!

I can't believe with all the great Beavers leaving in the baseball draft last year the team is still so good.


----------



## TLo

*GO BEAVS!* Awesome job!


----------



## B_&_B

YES!!

http://blog.oregonlive.com/breakingnews/2007/06/oregon_state_baseball_advances.html

GO BEAVERS!


----------



## BBert

mediocre man said:


> Big double play.....Dare I say Odenesque


O'DENIED!!! (props to Schilly)

GO BEAVS!!! :yay: 

Huge series for the cardiac kids. :clap: 

:cheers:


----------



## It's_GO_Time

Very Nice!

So who is next and when?


----------



## mediocre man

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Very Nice!
> 
> So who is next and when?




Michigan, at Corvalis on Saturday, Sunday, and Monday if necessary


----------



## SodaPopinski

Here's a photo of a few Michigan players taking batting practice:










-Pop


----------



## ProudBFan

B_&_B said:


> I gotta go!


TOO MUCH INFoRMATION!



PBF


----------



## RipCity9

You simply cannot kill these Beavers! Michigan is in for a world of hurt this weekend!


----------



## It's_GO_Time

Nice Beaver . . . thank you I just had it stuffed.

Anyone know the movie?


----------



## B_&_B

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Nice Beaver . . . thank you I just had it stuffed.
> 
> Anyone know the movie?


Naked Gun


The weather report for Corvallis isnt looking so good for baseball this weekend.


----------



## B_&_B

Anyone know what channel ESPNU is on Comcast?

Looking online, it doesnt look like Comcast carries ESPNU.


----------



## B_&_B

*GO BEAVERS!*


----------



## B_&_B

For those of you like me who dont have ESPNU


Audio:
http://sports.yahoo.com/top/collegebroadcast;_ylt=AlI_7JC3JF1Z2u6MptmiXNMMwLYF?sport=base

Online Game Tracker:
http://www.ncaasports.com/baseball/mens/scoreboard/div1/div1/20070609


----------



## B_&_B

Game has been delayed an hour due to rain, but it looks like they wont play at all today.


----------



## mediocre man

95 and sunny here in Sugar Land


----------



## ehizzy3

game rescheduled for tommorow at 1, it better still be televised on espnu


----------



## B_&_B

rose garden pimp said:


> game rescheduled for tommorow at 1, it better still be televised on espnu


Even better, its on ESPN.

www.osubeavers.com



> Saturday's opening game of the NCAA Super Regional baseball series between Michigan and Oregon State was rained out. The Wolverines (42-17) and the 25th-ranked Beavers (42-18) are now scheduled to open their series Sunday at 1:06 p.m. at Goss Stadium at Coleman Field; the game will be televised on ESPN.
> 
> Fans attending Sunday's game will need their tickets or ticket stubs from Saturday for admission. For Monday's game, for which the start time is yet to be finalized, fans will need the ticket for what was originally to have been Sunday's game. If a third game were necessary it would be played Tuesday at a time to be determined; fans would need the ticket for what would originally have been Monday's game.


----------



## B_&_B

1:00

*GO BEAVERS!*

NO RAIN NO RAIN NO RAIN please!


----------



## ehizzy3

blue skys


----------



## MAS RipCity

anyone ese see the Oden sign behind homeplate in the stands?


----------



## Paxil

So what is going on with the game? Why no ESPN? Can't even find Oregonian blog.


----------



## The Sebastian Express

Those are atrocious jerseys. Just horrible.


----------



## ehizzy3

MAS RipCity said:


> anyone ese see the Oden sign behind homeplate in the stands?


lol no im goin to have to look for that

if u have directv go to 210


----------



## MAS RipCity

its on espn


----------



## ehizzy3

does the sign just say oden on it? lmao pretty random but shows much fans are pumped


----------



## Paxil

Whooops... was looking at ESPNHD


----------



## ehizzy3

jorge got outta a little jam in the 5th....osu finally got a runner on base but couldnt get him past second


----------



## ehizzy3

lets go wonG! start the inning off with a hit!


----------



## B_&_B

Ya, I see the ODEN sign!

*GO BEAVS!*


----------



## ehizzy3

crap no outs, wong on first, and mitch grounds into double play.....****


----------



## BiggaAdams

Ducks fan, but always pull for the Beavers in baseball. Go Beavers! ...feels so weird


----------



## Boob-No-More

Beavers just scored with two outs in the top of the 9th. Wong drove in Wells with a single to right - the Beavers first hit of the game.

BNM


----------



## Boob-No-More

OK, Beavs up 1-0 going to the bottom of the ninth. If they hold 'em here and win, it will be amazing. Putman, the Michigan pitcher, had a no-hitter for 8 2/3 innings and unless Michigan scores in the bottom of the 9th, he'll get saddled with the loss.

BNM


----------



## Boob-No-More

Beavs win 1-0 with one run on one hit (with 2 outs in the 9th, no less). They did it again, pulled out another tight game at the end. Now, they just need one more win over Michigan and it's back to Omaha and a chance to defend their title.

BNM


----------



## ehizzy3

putnam is a great pitcher maaaan

good game, joey makes big plays


----------



## PapaG

Boob-No-More said:


> Beavs win 1-0 with one run on one hit (with 2 outs in the 9th, no less). They did it again, pulled out another tight game at the end. Now, they just need one more win over Michigan and it's back to Omaha and a chance to defend their title.
> 
> BNM


That was incredible. I have never witnessed a game in which a team being no-hit for 8 2/3 innings gets their first hit in the 9th and knocks in the game-winning RBI on the same play.

Unreal...it smacks of destiny.


----------



## TLo

Tremendous win! *GO BEAVS!*


----------



## Dan

the team really should try to incorporate all the odd sightings of signs with "Oden" on them, into a commercial.

Er..I mean..Go Beavers!


----------



## Draco

Wow great game go beavs.


----------



## ProudBFan

Boob-No-More said:


> OK, Beavs up 1-0 going to the bottom of the ninth. If they hold 'em here and win, it will be amazing. Putman, the Michigan pitcher, had a no-hitter for 8 2/3 innings and unless Michigan scores in the bottom of the 9th, he'll get saddled with the loss.
> 
> BNM


Man, that's gotta suck. Dude was -->|this close|<-- to throwing a no-hitter. Instead, he gets a loss to show for his great work (and it was).

What an AWESOME game for the Beavs. Small-ball RULES...

...this time around.

One more, Beavs. Is the game today? If so, when?

PBF


----------



## TLo

ProudBFan said:


> Man, that's gotta suck. Dude was -->|this close|<-- to throwing a no-hitter. Instead, he gets a loss to show for his great work (and it was).
> 
> What an AWESOME game for the Beavs. Small-ball RULES...
> 
> ...this time around.
> 
> One more, Beavs. Is the game today? If so, when?
> 
> PBF



The game is at 4pm and is on ESPN2.


----------



## B_&_B

TLo said:


> The game is at 4pm and is on ESPN2.


GO BEAVERS!


----------



## ProudBFan

TLo said:


> The game is at 4pm and is on ESPN2.


Thanks, TLo.

PBF


----------



## B_&_B

OMAHA here we come... again!!

GO BEAVERS!


----------



## TLo

*GO BEAVS!!!*


----------



## Draco

This is GREAT! Good luck in OMAHA again GUYS! Ya got alumni everywhere rooting for ya.

OOOSSSSSSUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Fork

Draco said:


> This is GREAT! Good luck in OMAHA again GUYS! Ya got alumni everywhere rooting for ya.
> 
> OOOSSSSSSUUUUUUUUUUUUU


Nice work OSU. three trips to Omaha in a row. Amazing.


----------



## Boob-No-More

Big props to the Beavers pitching staff that held Michigan to 2 runs and a total of 8 hits over 18 innings.

Getting to Omaha three years in a row is amazing for a northern team that's lost so many players to the draft. This type of sustained success really shows how great Pat Casey is at both recruiting and coaching.

BNM


----------



## Boob-No-More

In fact, Oregon Sate is the ONLY school to make it to Omaha each of the last three years. UNC, Rice and Cal State Fullerton all made it last year too, but none of them made it in 2005. Arizona State made it this year and in 2005, but missed 2006. 

BNM


----------



## zagsfan20

Boob-No-More said:


> Big props to the Beavers pitching staff that held Michigan to 2 runs and a total of 8 hits over 18 innings.
> 
> Getting to Omaha three years in a row is amazing for a northern team that's lost so many players to the draft. This type of sustained success really shows how great Pat Casey is at both recruiting and coaching.
> 
> BNM


Scary thing is they have the #2 recruiting class in the nation coming in next year. Including, Greg Peavey a kid I've been watching for years. Peavey went to Williamsport with the Hazel Dell Little League team and he won 3 consecutive Babe Ruth titles. He's got some serious stuff including a 96mph fastball. The only reason he dropped so far in this years draft is because his agent Scott Boras was looking for too much money. The Beavers are going to have a good baseball squad for years to come.


----------



## B_&_B

I love how the Beavers didnt celebrate much after the win last night. Act like you been there!!!


----------



## B_&_B

Great story:
http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/news/story?id=2901459

Saturday - June 16
Oregon State (44-18) vs. Cal State Fullerton (38-23), 4 p.m. (ESPN)
http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/news/story?id=2884867


----------



## SodaPopinski

By the way, probably the most impressive stat of this incredible run over the last two years?

OSU is 9-0 in stay-alive games (in other words, if they lost, their season was over) over the last two years. Talk about performance under pressure!

Hopefully they won't have to get on that side of the ledger in the CWS. Would be nice to just keep winning and advance to the championship series and win the first two games of the best-of-3 series.

-Pop


----------



## It's_GO_Time

As much as I love what the Ducks have done and achieved with thier football program, it does not even compare to what the Beavers have achieved with thier baseball program.

Is that a correct statement . . . ie Beavers have achieved much more in baseball than Ducks have in football . . . because it seems like Duck football gets all the attention in this state.


----------



## B_&_B

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> As much as I love what the Ducks have done and achieved with thier football program, it does not even compare to what the Beavers have achieved with thier baseball program.
> 
> Is that a correct statement . . . ie Beavers have achieved much more in baseball than Ducks have in football . . . because it seems like Duck football gets all the attention in this state.


Yes, thats correct. The Beavs won a national championship in baseball, the Ducks havent in football.


----------



## SodaPopinski

College football will always receive more attention than college baseball, and that's just the way it goes. That's the virtue of a sport that places an incredible amount of importance on each game. I'd make the argument that no other annual sport out there has as much amount of pressure in each regular season game. One loss comes pretty close to eliminating you from national championship contention.

No matter what success OSU has in baseball, the Ducks and Beavs college football teams will get more coverage. So, I wouldn't compare the two. Apples to oranges.

In terms of accomplishments, there's no doubt the OSU baseball team has accomplished more than probably any other collegiate team in this state in modern history, save the UP Women's soccer team.

-Pop


----------



## Boob-No-More

SodaPopinski said:


> No matter what success OSU has in baseball, the Ducks and Beavs college football teams will get more coverage. So, I wouldn't compare the two. Apples to oranges.


And both football (especially) and basketball generate WAY more revenue than baseball. So, they'll always get a lot more coverage.



SodaPopinski said:


> In terms of accomplishments, there's no doubt the OSU baseball team has accomplished more than probably any other collegiate team in this state in modern history, save the UP Women's soccer team.


I'd put Linfield's football team up there, too. No, they're not a Division I school, but they've won three NAIA national championships and one NCAA Div. III national title.

Of course, Oregon's mens track team was dominant back in the 1960s winning multiple NCAA Div. 1 team championships, but that's not really modern history. They won their last team title in 1984.

BNM


----------



## B_&_B

BEAVS WIN!!

3-2

Made me nervous there at the end!


----------



## TLo

They almost gave me a heart attack! *GO BEAVS!!!*


----------



## ehizzy3

whew


bring on arizona state


----------



## B_&_B

The Beaver game is delayed due to the game before them going extra innings.

*GO BEAVERS!*


----------



## zagsfan20

6-1 Beavers in top of the 3rd. Nice two out rally there with the big 3-run jack by Lissman.


----------



## gambitnut

Another home run makes it 7-1 going into the 4th inning.


----------



## yakbladder

8-1 on wild pitch...


----------



## B_&_B

Erin Andrews


----------



## B_&_B

GO BEAVS!


----------



## yakbladder

9-1.... Erin's working her charm with that orange.


----------



## zagsfan20

Erin Andrews is quite the fox.


----------



## yakbladder

10-1 on a stand up triple driving in a runner on first.


----------



## yakbladder

Did I say 10-1? I meant 12-1....


----------



## B_&_B

NEXT UP:
Wed. @ 4:00 vs winner of tomorrows game - ASU vs UC Irvine.

http://www.ncaasports.com/baseball/mens/brackets/doubleelim44/2007/DI_cws


----------



## TLo

Beavs win 12-6! I was nervous until the end. ASU can hit the ball. *GO BEAVS!*


----------



## ryanjend22

yeahhh go beavs...pops and half the fam are alums.


***-whoopin'.


----------



## ProudBFan

TLo said:


> Beavs win 12-6! I was nervous until the end. ASU can hit the ball. *GO BEAVS!*


Me too. Luckily, Paterson can PITCH the ball.

GO BEAVS!!! KEEP THAT FREIGHT-TRAIN ROLLIN'!!!

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan

B_&_B said:


> NEXT UP:
> Wed. @ 4:00 vs winner of tomorrows game - ASU vs UC Irvine.
> 
> http://www.ncaasports.com/baseball/mens/brackets/doubleelim44/2007/DI_cws


Hopefully, the winner of that game won't have any arms left for Wednesday.

:gopray:

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan

B_&_B said:


> Erin Andrews


Yummy.

Wow, just realized how long it's been since *EDIT: TOO MUCH INFORMATION!*

PBF


----------



## Nightfly

ProudBFan said:


> Yummy.
> 
> Wow, just realized how long it's been since *EDIT: TOO MUCH INFORMATION!*
> 
> PBF


Please share!

Heh heh heh...


----------



## Draco

very nice win

very nice picture


----------



## Nate Dogg

When in the clutch, the Beavs sure pull things through. They have been in CWS before so they know the pressure and seem to concentrate better in the playoffs. Erin, is the ultimate babe. I would just be happy to park her car for her and the short conversation that we would have. That would make my day.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIP7a9Z-YBM more pics.


----------



## RW#30

Nate Dogg said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIP7a9Z-YBM more pics.





How about the Iowa guy @2:44 :lol: :lol:


----------



## B_&_B

I hope UC Irvine wins tonight. I dont want to face ASU and their hitters again on Wed.


----------



## B_&_B

RW#30 said:


> How about the Iowa guy @2:44 :lol: :lol:


:lol:


----------



## yakbladder

B_&_B said:


> :lol:


Yeah, that's a Photoshop job.

Ditto on the ASU request. I'd rather face Cal-Irvine. If only because they're new and after all these games their arms have to be ready to fall off.


----------



## Spoolie Gee




----------



## Boob-No-More

B_&_B said:


> Erin Andrews


*That was pretty funny, but no appropriate.*

BNM


----------



## ProudBFan

I am down in the heart of Sun Devil country right now. Walked around with my National Champion Oregon State Beavers t-shirt on, and loved every minute of it.

PBF


----------



## B_&_B

ProudBFan said:


> I am down in the heart of Sun Devil country right now. Walked around with my National Champion Oregon State Beavers t-shirt on, and loved every minute of it.
> 
> PBF


:clap: 

UC Irvine pulled off a great comeback last night. Beavs are going to kick their a$$ tonight!


----------



## ProudBFan

B_&_B said:


> :clap:
> 
> UC Irvine pulled off a great comeback last night. Beavs are going to kick their a$$ tonight!


I hope so.

The co-worker who was supposed to pick me up on his way to the airport to catch the company jet back to Hillsboro this morning forgot, so I missed my flight. Managed to get a seat on the afternoon flight, so I will be working from our Chandler site until its time to leave. I would wear my OSU t-shirt again, but that would be both rubbing it in AND a bit... um... fragrant. It is freaking HOT down here right now - 108 degrees F yesterday. And its already pushing 90 degrees here today... at 8 friggin oclock in the friggin morning!

Theres no place like home... Theres no place like home... Theres no place like home...

GO BEAVS!!!

PBF


----------



## B_&_B

Beavs vs UC Irvine - today @ 4:00pm


----------



## HAMMERHEAD

Duck fans even root for the Beaver baseball team. I've really enjoyed watching them make another run in the CWS. That team has so much heart. I love it!


----------



## B_&_B

Erin Andrews is looking good again tonight. 

GO BEAVERS


----------



## It's_GO_Time

Any update?


----------



## Boob-No-More

Canham just homered. Beavs up 3-0 in the bottom of the 3rd.

BNM


----------



## It's_GO_Time

Boob-No-More said:


> Canham just homered. Beavs up 3-0 in the bottom of the 3rd.
> 
> BNM



Thanks . . . for both the update and the good news. :greatjob:


----------



## B_&_B

4-1 top of 5th

GO BEAVS!


----------



## MARIS61

Spoolie Gee said:


>


Is the OSU Spelling Program under-funded this year?


----------



## gambitnut

Beavers win 7-1!!


----------



## B_&_B

O... S... U!


----------



## GrandpaBlaze

There is a student intern at the company where I'm on my current gig and he is an Irvine student. We trash talked each other saying how our team would win. I look forward to seeing him tomorrow and more importantly.....


GO BEAVS!!!!


----------



## ehizzy3

go beavs! got the pitchin set up perfectly!


----------



## zagsfan20

I'm pretty sure Reyes will get the start in the 1st game. OSU's pitching has been just ridiculously good. The hitting has come around in the World Series when it counts as well. This team is playing out of their minds and its a testament to Pat Casey's approach. Never surrender.


----------



## yakbladder

zagsfan20 said:


> I'm pretty sure Reyes will get the start in the 1st game. OSU's pitching has been just ridiculously good. The hitting has come around in the World Series when it counts as well. This team is playing out of their minds and its a testament to Pat Casey's approach. Never surrender.


I can't wait to see Reyes pitch every week next year. He'll probably be Mr. Friday. And the crop they have coming in (if they come) will be oh so nice.

Maris - as to the sign apparently there was another Beaver fan there tonight who had a similar sign except spelled correctly and with the missing 'e' underlined for emphasis!

BTW, also supposedly on Eugene radio they said the Ducks had signed off on bringing back baseball????

GO BEAVS!


----------



## Boob-No-More

yakbladder said:


> BTW, also supposedly on Eugene radio they said the Ducks had signed off on bringing back baseball????


I wish they wouldn't. No sense diluting the limited talent. The Ducks have track as their big spring sport. Let the Beavers have baseball.

BNM


----------



## BBert

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Any update?


Yeah, what's Erin wearing? :biggrin:


----------



## B_&_B

UNC and Rice play again today at 4:00 to determine who will face the Beavers. The championship best of 3 series starts Saturday at 4:00. 

 GO BEAVERS!


----------



## ProudBFan

So... who would YOU prefer to see the Beavs go up against for their (2nd) National Championship? Rice or UNC?

UNC scared the crap outta me last year. I think I'd like to see Rice step up (and get swatted back down by the Beavs).

PBF


----------



## B_&_B

No doubt that we can beat both teams, but I like our chances against Rice more than I do vs UNC.


----------



## DamDweller

Oh man, what a great time to be a Beaver. I can't beli-E-ve we are going back to the College World Series. I am going to be rooting so loud when I watch it my neighbor is going to think someone is getting a beat down. 

As for the ducks, if they want baseball then they can go ahead a do it, but it is going to take a long time for that to happen considering Title IX, working out where they are going to play, and trying to get a team together that is even close to being competative. None the less, it does confirm that Ducks and their Alumni are jelous of the mighty Beaver. If it wasn't for our success on the diamond they wouldn't even be talking about it. 

As a Beaver, I have always felt like we are the younger brother/step child of the state, and it's funny seeing the "Older Sibling" getting jelous of our success. Kinda reminds me of Veruca Salt from "Charlie and the Chocolate Factory" always whining, pouting, and singing "_I WANT IT NOW_!"

GO BEAVS!

P.S. Does anyone else think Erin Andrews is one of the hottest women they have ever seen? Oh mand does she gets my Beaver teeth chatting!


----------



## Boob-No-More

ProudBFan said:


> So... who would YOU prefer to see the Beavs go up against for their (2nd) National Championship? Rice or UNC?
> 
> UNC scared the crap outta me last year. I think I'd like to see Rice step up (and get swatted back down by the Beavs).
> 
> PBF


Both teams scare me. They have almost identical records, have split their two games and came into the tournament seeded 2 (Rice) and 3 (UNC). Oregon State was not seeded in the top 8 at the start of the tournament. They are both excellent teams that made the final four last year. Both have better records than the Beavs (as did ASU), but they did last year too and the Beavers beat them both on their way to the championship.

Rice has a more explosive offense this year than they did last. So, I don't see the Beavers shutting them out twice in a row like they did last year.

The other two teams have played at a high level all season, but the Beavers are peaking at the right time. It's impossible to predict who will win in such a short series. Hopefully, the Beaver's pitching can continue to get the job done. They've also been doing a great job moving up runners and capitalizing on their scoring opportunities. In other words, they are the hot team right now. I hope that trend continues through the weekend.

BNM


----------



## gambitnut

I'd just like to see a really exciting 20 inning game.


----------



## Boob-No-More

Looks like we have a rematch between the Beavers and North Carolina for the championship. Go Beavs!

BNM


----------



## B_&_B

Boob-No-More said:


> Looks like we have a rematch between the Beavers and North Carolina for the championship. Go Beavs!
> 
> BNM


Cool. Thanks for the update.

GO BEAVS!

I just put up my Beaver flag outside my house.


----------



## Boob-No-More

I wonder what the pitching match-ups are going to look like this weekend. UNC starter their ace Warren (12-0, 2.35 ERA) tonight, but he only went six innings. I'm sure he'll be back on Sunday or Monday if they need him. They also used their top closer Carignan (18 saves 1.17 ERA) for 2 1/3 innings. Man, UNC has some tough pitchers. Guess that's why they're back in the championship round.

BNM


----------



## B_&_B

With the way both teams are pitching, it looks to be low scoring games, which should favor the Beavs IMO. Nobody plays small ball better and with more heart than the Beavs and the Beavs defense is tough, real tough.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze

UNC rematch. Should be interesting.

I'm excited - t'would be a great way to lead up to the draft - having the Beavers repeat as baseball champs.

Go Beavs!

Gramps...


----------



## zagsfan20

Woodard will probably get the start for UNC in the first game. He has a pretty unorthodox delivery and if I remember right he gave the Beavs fits last year. I'm thinking Reyes will get the start for OSU, he's fresh right now and is probably been their best pitcher of late. OSU pitchers need to keep the ball down against UNC, everything that was up today against Rice they were going yard on. Should be a great rematch.


----------



## HAAK72

O-State Ballaz...2-peat in '07...GO BEAVS!!!

http://ostateballaz.com/


----------



## TLo

If the Beavs can keep Carolina in the ballpark they will have an excellent chance. The Beavs defense is terrific! *GO BEAVS!*


----------



## zagsfan20

Lets go Beavs!


----------



## Zybot

anyone have an audio link?


----------



## gambitnut

You get your first two hitters on base, so you tell your hottest hitter to bunt? How does that make sense?


----------



## Entity

What? Beavers take the first game of the championship series and nobody says anything about it? I'm not even a Beavers fan. Gah!!!


----------



## GrandpaBlaze

I just got in and that was the second thing I was going to check. Details? Link?

Thanks!

Gramps...


----------



## Entity

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/index

11-4 spanking


----------



## ehizzy3

gt damn


----------



## It's_GO_Time

One down . . . one more to go.

It got a little too close when it was 3-2 in the 5th. But Beavs ran away with it quickly after that and you didn't even have to sweat it out.

Opposite from last year where they always played with their backs to the wall . . . but both ways are going to be fun championships. :yay:


----------



## GrandpaBlaze

Entity said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/index
> 
> 11-4 spanking


Thanks!

Gramps...


----------



## B_&_B

GO BEAVS! 

Bring out the brooms... lets sweep our way thru the CWS and be NATIONAL CHAMPIONS once again!


----------



## ProudBFan

Couldnt listen to Game 1 live, but was able to record it on my little radio recorder, burn it to CD, and am listening to it now.

*GO BEAVS!!!*

PBF


----------



## RW#30

2-1

No outs 2nd 
Barney HR


----------



## RW#30

Next man on. 

Go beavs


----------



## RW#30

Bases loaded.... 2 out


----------



## RW#30

3-1 Beavers v2nd


----------



## yakbladder

UNC has brought in the ace closer of their staff. It's win or go home, but if they lose today they don't have anyone tomorrow.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze

Beavs up 5-2 in the bottom of the 5th. Keep it up boys!

Gramps...


----------



## Captain Chaos

The UNC pitcher needs to worry about not giving up more runs to the Beavers. Rather than running his mouth.


----------



## yakbladder

Beavs still up 5-3...but it's getting very tense.


----------



## RW#30

6-3 ....runners on 2nd and 3rd 1 out


----------



## yakbladder

7-3 Beavs Top of the 8th.


----------



## yakbladder

Here we go..one half inning to bring it home...


----------



## Boob-No-More

Beavs win!!! Beavs win!!!

OK, next year they go for the threepeat.

BNM


----------



## yakbladder

Woooooooooooooooooooooooot!

GO BEAVS! Back to back champs!


----------



## MAS RipCity

i was all for them winning it,until i hear that stupid OOOOSSSUUUU chant...I do really like Reyes though...he's a sure fire pro.


----------



## JFizzleRaider

GO BEAVS!!!!

I can't believe it, and for some reason it feels so much more special that I'm actually a student there.

GO BEAVS!!!

I want the Beavers to win it all next year again and become a CWS Dynasty


----------



## Entity

Well done. As a Ducks fan I have to say that _that_ was something special.


----------



## RW#30

WOW..

Back to Back
Congratulation to OSU.
As a die heart Duck I salute the beavers. Great job. Undefeated CWC. Unbelievable. 9-3 *TOTAL DOMINATION*

P.S.
I swear I saw Oden at the bottom of the pile. :yay: :yay:


----------



## ehizzy3

wooooooooooooooooooooooot


woooooooooooooooooooooooot


wooooooooooooooooooooot


coach casey=god


----------



## TLo

*BEAVS!!!!*


----------



## B_&_B

NATIONAL CHAMPIONS! 
BACK TO BACK!
GO BEAVERS!


Based on the great recruits we have comingt, we should be back in the CWS next year.


----------



## Entity

"Winning takes talent. To repeat takes character." -John Wooden


----------



## Paxil

That was a shocker. If the Beavs can win this year... the Blazers can win next. Me? I have to run the Boston marathon now. =( Which means... I have to qualify first. Portland Marathon baby... here I come.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling

Woot. Go Beavers. Great accomplishment winning back-to-back Championships!!

(special thanks from the Duck fans - nice to see we can have common ground)


----------



## GrandpaBlaze

What a great time to be both a Beaver and Blazer fan. 

Life is good. :yay: 

Gramps...


----------



## SodaPopinski

Congrats, Beavs.

What an incredible feat by an incredible team of incredible kids.

You were an absolute joy to watch, and you did the state and the region proud.

-Pop


----------



## It's_GO_Time

I love how the Beavers won it back to back, two different ways and with two different teams.

I understand back to back championships with the same pitchers or same group of players, but this year was a differnet squad that squeked into the playoffs with the last selection. Then to go to Omaha and just totally dominate . . . that was a special back to back chanmpionship.


----------



## DamDweller

> Originally posted by *GrandpaBlaze*
> _What a great time to be both a Beaver and Blazer fan.
> 
> Life is good._


I know the feeling and it is oh so nice!


----------



## B_&_B




----------



## Nate Dogg

U of O alumni must not like the sucess OSU has had with Baseball. Does U of O have to add another woman sport because of Football?


----------



## SodaPopinski

Nate Dogg said:


> U of O alumni must not like the sucess OSU has had with Baseball. Does U of O have to add another woman sport because of Football?


Where do you get that sense? Every Duck alum and fan I know (myself included) is ecstatic for the accomplishment of this OSU baseball team. In the long run, it may lead to Oregon getting a baseball team (they'd need to eliminate men's wrestling and/or add women's rowing or something with a similar amount of women's schollies), which is a good thing. But in the short run, it's a great statement for sports in this region.

I see no reason to be threatened by that.

-Pop


----------



## It's_GO_Time

B_&_B said:


>



Great picture . . . all us weekend sport warriors can only dream of moments like that.


----------



## B_&_B

Check out the back page of today's Oregonian. Nike took out a full page add that says:



> You get there.
> And that's something.
> 
> You make it to Omaha, the middle of nowhere, and the center of college baseball everywhere.
> And that's something.
> 
> You play hundreds of innings to get there.
> Throw thousands of pitches to get there.
> Make the aluminum clink to get there.
> And that's something.
> 
> You win 38 games out of 51.
> Regionals. Super Regionals.
> And that's something.
> 
> You lead a caravan of belivers 1,739 miles,
> To watch you be one of eight,
> Then one of two,
> And finally end up in a dogpile
> On the infield of Rosenblatt.
> That's something.
> 
> But to do it again the next year,
> That's something else.
> 
> Congratulations, Oregon State Beavers


O... S... U... OREGON STATE... FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT!


----------



## B_&_B

printable posters:

http://www.kgw.com/sports/stories/kgw_062207_sports_beavers_posters.f945542.html


----------



## Nate Dogg

Nice thing that NIKE did. I noticed that too in the Oregonian. 
Thanks Soda. Whenever I run into Duck fans they think that OSU is a lessor school for Athletics. I am glad you are rooting both ways. Heres the past history of NCAA Division 1 baseball winners.

http://www.ncaasports.com/baseball/mens/history/divi


----------



## B_&_B

Blazer rally and Beaver rally both downtown on Friday!!!

http://www.katu.com/news/8213872.html


----------



## sa1177

Moved to OT forum for space issues. -sa1177-


----------



## SodaPopinski

B_&_B said:


> Blazer rally and Beaver rally both downtown on Friday!!!
> 
> http://www.katu.com/news/8213872.html


The OSU Athletic Department has really botched the inclusion of Portland in the rallies for the team. First, they don't even bother having one in Portland on the return of the team. Next, they schedule a rally at the exact same time the Blazers are holding the Greg Oden rally at Pioneer Courthouse Square.

Poor planning, and poor judgment to hold it when it conflicts with another huge sports event.

If I was a Beaver fan and not just a fan of the achievement of this team, I'd probably actually be a little pissed.

-Pop


----------



## B_&_B

SodaPopinski said:


> The OSU Athletic Department has really botched the inclusion of Portland in the rallies for the team. First, they don't even bother having one in Portland on the return of the team. Next, they schedule a rally at the exact same time the Blazers are holding the Greg Oden rally at Pioneer Courthouse Square.
> 
> Poor planning, and poor judgment to hold it when it conflicts with another huge sports event.
> 
> If I was a Beaver fan and not just a fan of the achievement of this team, I'd probably actually be a little pissed.
> 
> -Pop


From what I've heard, the team was only available on Friday, and the Trail Blazers already had Pioneer Courthouse Square reserved. PGE Park would have been a cool spot, better than NikeTown.

I stopped by the Beaver rally after the Blazer rally, and their wasnt much of a crowd at NikeTown. Nothing like it was last year.


----------



## B_&_B

https://secure.co-operations.com/dreamseasonposter.asp

$10.95 for a poster.


----------

